# Hope I didnt mess up! 722 TO 922??



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just agreed to recommit to dish for 2 more years which I have no problem with as I've been a dish customer for 14 years ! my concern is I choose to upgrade my 722dvr which hasnt had a single issue to the 922dvr. I know the 922 isnt the newest receiver like the hopper but its NEWER than the 722 and from the922 reviews I saw a while back the Menu and Guide features , larger HD are worth chancing it. plus the 922 upgrade/install was FREE vs 150 for Hopper/Joy...

I think that was a fair offer for the Hopper /joy too but I have 3 other 211's with external HDs that im pleased with along with the 722 so 922 it is! I have a 1000.4 on the roof and a DPP44 switch. I know the DVR goes up to 10$ with 922 but thats fine Im Very Pleased with Dish I just hope there is NOT any issues with my existing equipment that would prevent this from being a simple receiver swap... thanks


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a 922 with 2 EHD's and a 211 with 1 EHD. The 211 has been working flawlessly but the 922, not so much. As others have reported the 922 has been very buggy as of late. Mine comes on with just a black screen about every other day. I have to do a front button re-set or start watching a dvr recording to get it to work. The 922 also does not see one or both EHD's on a regular basis. This problem has been going on since day one with two different receivers. 

The 922 is a great receiver when it works. I hope yours works ok but watch out.


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeff many thanks for the review and well wishes..I hope your experience improves as well and dish continues to work to get this dvr 100% stable...
Thanks


----------

